# Tiida Wiring Diagram - Rear hatch Lock Issue



## conexor (4 mo ago)

hi guys, I am in Australia and have a 2011 1.8L C11 Tiida hatch back. 
*THE PROBLEM is The rear hatch will not open. * 
I have manually opened the hatch and removed the trim. The switch test OK.
The switch connects to the wiring harness via small two pin brown connector. 
One pin with a blue wire has 12V on it.
The other pin with a light brown wire has 9V on it. Should be GND 0V.
If I disconnect the switch at this connector and short the 12V pin to ground, the mechanism operates. That tells me the mechanism and the BCM are OK.
I traced the light brown wire to a connector behind the plastic at the bottom of the door pillar near the drivers right foot (This is a right hand drive car). 
Then it changes to a yellow wire. *The problem I have now is where does that yellow wire go*. 
I saw a YouTube video that said it went to a switch in the drivers door and I have a schematic of a different model that also says that. I dismantled the door and the yellow wire *does not go in.* I probed around seeing if there was continuity to that yellow wire but there is not. 
On the schematic I have the connector is M13 and plugs into B102

*Anyone got a schematic for a 2011 Australian Tiida?
Anyone know where that yellow wire goes ?*
Thanks, in advance.


----------



## conexor (4 mo ago)

Additional Detail.

This page shows the wiring from the BCM through the switch on the hatch that unlocks the rear hatch and then through the front door lock. This is consistent with this youtube video 96QvBwVMrlM which at the 8 minute mark says the same thing. The problem is that in my car this does not happen. I pulled the door apart and looked and buzzed. The other problem is that in the manual, connector M13 is shown as a 24 pin connector but in my car it is a 16 pin connector or I have not found M13.








The connector is near the bottom of the drivers side door piller (RH drive)








I measured voltages with it connected and disconnected.


----------



## conexor (4 mo ago)

This is how to open the hatch when it is jammed shut. Slide a small flat blade under the oval shaped cover and push the white plastic bit underneath to the left.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That diagram looks identical to the US models, and in those the hatch release unlocks with the _passenger_ door, not the driver. That's to support the lock cylinder "double-hit" where the first turn unlocks driver's door only, second turn unlocks all doors. In a righthand drive, I suspect you're simply looking at the wrong door. The lefthand front door lock should contain the grounding switch, not the righthand.


----------

